# Is Hibernation (Suspend To Disk) Generally Supported?



## shurimano (May 7, 2018)

I'd like to use FreeBSD for my laptop for a desktop use.
My laptop battery is not really in good condition so I might need that hibernation function quite often, so I am curious about how it is functioning with FreeBSD or not.
Is it generally working good?
My laptop is HP 2100b model, quiet old one.
I tried google up with many key words but I couldn't find any related documents about it so I am positing here.


----------



## Sensucht94 (May 7, 2018)

Hi , desktop user too here



shurimano said:


> Is it generally working good?


Generally not , nad HP isn't exactly among the supported brands (generally  speaking Lenovo, Dell, Asus, old Macbooks is what works is an acceptable amount of models, Acer, Sony, Toshiba, MSI, HP  work rarely). There are some acpi dedicated drivers (like acpi_ibm for Thinkpads) which offer great tunable support for selected brands and models, but for HP, there's none. On the plus side If you have a nvidia GPU, then it's 100% granted it won't work.

Given this premises, you can try suspending from a live CD and see if it works: in the end it's an old model.


----------



## abishai (May 7, 2018)

OP is asking for hibernation, not suspend-to-ram. I believe, hibernation is not exists on FreeBSD at all


----------



## Crivens (May 7, 2018)

Sadly that is correct. S4 suspend-to-disc is not supported.


----------



## dexter234 (Oct 2, 2018)

According to Info from wiki.freeBSD suspend to disk is not supported on amd64 or i386 as the necessary infrastructure are not yet in place.


----------

